# sick otocinclus?



## Bell (Nov 11, 2010)

I noticed last night shortly before lights out that one of my otos looked a little pink behind its head but couldn't get a good look at it until this morning. I noticed it's quite alarmingly red around the gills and even it's sucker mouth is riddled with red, as if it was bleeding internally. This is happening only around the head area and I don't see the same thing happening to the other 2 I have in the tank. Water temp and parameters seem normal, and so do all the other tank inhabitants, 2 other otos, a few guppies and some red cherry shrimps. Apart from this redness and rapid breathing the affected oto seems to swim about as normal and sucks at various surfaces as usual, he also isn't skinny... in fact fairly round, as are the other 2. 

Can anyone tell me what might be going on?

I don't have any isolation or hospital tank so I can't really separate it from the rest of the tank... 










I added a photo but it doesn't do justice to the redness I can see with my eyes...


----------



## Bell (Nov 11, 2010)

No responses? No ideas?


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have to say that I have seen this from time to time and as well have not figured out what caused it. Parms test as normal and nothing abnormal at all with the tank. I've just been chalking it up to possible rough surface or something. It does go away after a while.

I know that doesn't help but unfortunately, the best I can offer you.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Found a thread, has some insights but no answers.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/14686-my-otocinclus-excreting-blood-menstruating.html

Some people seem to be suggesting it means the otto is prego, but its hard to say if that is in fact a related issue.


----------



## Bell (Nov 11, 2010)

thanks for trying... I hope it doesn't die. Maybe I'm being paranoid but I think a 2nd oto is starting to look a little pinker than normal. They're still eating and pooping etc but just not a nice colour. I hope it is as you say James0816 and that it will go away on its own. I'd hate to have to go find replacements. I was pretty proud of them, seeing as I'd never had otos before and none have died in the 4 months since I bought them... I really thought they weren't as fragile as everyone made them out to be... seeing as they were the sole survivors of a rather nasty ammonia spike (only a week after buying them) in a very small tank I had before I upgraded to my current 54 liter one... 

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Bell (Nov 11, 2010)

I found some strange marks on the scales just behind the eyes... Can anyone say if this is normal? The other otos don't have it... are those hexagonal scales? Do otos have scales?


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Bell said:


> I hope it is as you say James0816 and that it will go away on its own.


I wish that I could say with 100% certainty that it will. I can only say that the few that I have seen this happen to in my tanks, it has and they have been just fine. One thing that I have noted though, is the couple that I have seen this on, they were juvenilles. Haven't seen it on any young or adult fishies.

I'll dispell the preggers thought. It's definately not a sign of that.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Any news on this? I just got a few ottos and one looks identical to this one down to the weird pattern behind the eye. I've already lost two the first night.


----------



## Bell (Nov 11, 2010)

@Sewingalot, Sorry I never updated. Well the strange markings behind the eyes got gradually worse until I don't know if it was the same thing or not but other marks began to spread behind it's head making it look pale and quite transparent... It was pretty creepy to look at. The redness also got worse for a week or 2.. but then all miraculously faded. I can't really explain this recovery. Transparent-head-oto didn't get better for almost a month but it has completely recovered now. I was at the same time treating a couple of guppies for ich but to be honest I doubt that malachite green and methelyne blue had anything to do with the otos getting better. I was also keeping the water very fresh, doing 10% changes 2-3 times a week. None of them died... I bought 3 otos 6 months ago and I still have 3 otos today  I've been pretty lucky, sorry to hear you've lost a few.


----------

